# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Bashkim Kadriu - Një neuroshkencëtar shqiptarë nga Kosova.

## Lexuesi_

Një neuroshkencëtar shqiptaro-amerikan paraqet studime në një konferencë në Uashington.
Doktor Bashkim Kadriu flet per te rejat ne fushen e neuroshkences dhe per stigmen qe shoqeron semundjet mendore.

Doktor Bashkim Kadriu është mjek neuroshkencëtar në kolegjin Albert Ajnshtajn të Universitetit Jeshiva në shtetin e Nju Jorkut. Zoti Kadriu është anëtar i shoqatës shqiptaro-amerikane të mjekëve këtu në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Ai foli në emisionin Ditari të Zërit të Amerikës për studimet e tij dhe për stigmën që shoqëron sëmundjet mendore


Mund te ndiqni edhe intervisten e tij ne linkun me posht.

http://www.zeriamerikes.com/content/...98/519288.html

----------

